# What do you do with your hair when you sleep?



## Modmom (Jun 1, 2010)

I've always wondered if people put their hair up when they sleep or do nothing at all.

I have long, stick straight hair.  Its fine, but I have alot of it.  I only get one good day out of it after shampooing (unless I put it in a pony tail the next day) because after sleeping on it, its so flat and lifeless and heavy looking at the roots.  No amount of brushing, backcombing and spraying can bring it back to life in the morning without a good ol' shampoo  LOL

I've tried sleeping in a high ponytail, but I usually wake up with a headache.

So I was just wondering if there are any tricks you do to your hair (especially if its straight and fine like mine) to keep some bounce in it after sleeping.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 1, 2010)

I have fine thick hair but it's pretty wavy so not xactly the same. When my hair is straightened, the next day after styling, I'll blowdry my hair upside down on the cool setting and use a bit of hair spray when it's upside down for extra volume.

I sleep with my hair down unless I wash it at night.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

My hair is pin straight so I usually put it up in a messy bun when I go to bed so it has some texture and body to it when I wake up the next morning.


----------



## themakeupdrawer (Jun 1, 2010)

Try putting it in a semi-tight (not super tight bun.) I kind of roll my hair up (like a cinnamon roll) and twist it into a bun. When I wake up, I get loose waves and volume. If I was more curls, I'll put it into 2 buns -1 on top and 1 right underneath. If I want tight curls, I put it in several small buns. Just sleep in this and take out the buns in the morning and you'll wake up with gorgeous waves/curls! The only thing is it might be uncomfortable to lay on while you sleep.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyGirlB* 

 
_My hair is pin straight so I usually put it up in a messy bun when I go to bed so it has some texture and body to it when I wake up the next morning._

 
Me too. I usually curl it on day 2 as well.


----------



## Modmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks girls!  I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 2, 2010)

A couple of braids, braided straight back from the head, will give it some wave and bounce.

I don't like sleeping with my hair up, though --- I find it causes more breakage than just sleeping with it loose.


----------



## jrose614 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_I've always wondered if people put their hair up when they sleep or do nothing at all.

I have long, stick straight hair.  Its fine, but I have alot of it.  I only get one good day out of it after shampooing (unless I put it in a pony tail the next day) because after sleeping on it, its so flat and lifeless and heavy looking at the roots.  No amount of brushing, backcombing and spraying can bring it back to life in the morning without a good ol' shampoo  LOL

I've tried sleeping in a high ponytail, but I usually wake up with a headache.

So I was just wondering if there are any tricks you do to your hair (especially if its straight and fine like mine) to keep some bounce in it after sleeping._

 
May sound weird, but try sprinkling a little corn starch in your hair at night and then brush in the AM. It will soak up the oil!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I wear a loose elastic headband when I sleep.  Keeps the hair out of my face and is just enough so my bangs aren't too flat in the morning.  I have thick, wavy hair, it is somewhat coarse.  My battle is w/my cowlicks


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 2, 2010)

i braid my hair but mainly because it gets so tangled at night


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing. No ponytail or anything else. I usually wash my hair in the morning, so it is fine for me.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't keep a scarf on long enough to wear one to bed at night (I have fine, curly hair normally) when I flat iron my hair, so I end up having to re-iron it in the morning. 

If I want to have big straight hair I use a hair powder called Osis. Even when I have my natural curliness, if I use that powder I get 70s righteous 'fro powah! HUGE! hee!


----------

